# Can rats have asthma?



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

Can rats have asthma? or allergies that can lead to wheezing?


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

I don't think so, though I'm not an expert. o.o
If your rat is wheezing, it's most likely a URI and you should
probably take him/her to the vet, to be safe. ^-^


----------



## Meliss (Sep 1, 2007)

shes already been to the vet she is on Baytril-- I was just wondering?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

I have a rat that wheezes and she went to the vet. It was not a URI. The vet found no problems, and wheezing is her only symptom.


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

Huh. 
Well I'm glad you've taken her to the vet...
I dunno. That's as far as my expertise goes. >< Haha.

KayRatz: That's weird o.o


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

Yes... the other two sneeze, but the sneezing has been getting less frequent, and I am switching bedding too [carefresh is dusty!]


----------



## SweetLittleDelilah (May 13, 2008)

It IS dusty. When I first got my hamster I was told to switch to Carefresh because it was better for allergies (which he has, ugh)...WRONG! He still sneezed up a storm.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm going to be treating one of my boys for a asthma related illness shortly, as the vet seems to think it is that vs a URI (he's not responded to any abs, but doesn't seem to get worse)

I've already got the inhaler for him and it's just used atm to relieve inflammation in his lungs when his wheezing gets a bit too much (for me, it never bothers him)


----------

